# "No soup for you"



## Eagle33 (Aug 29, 2016)

What is the story with tournaments not giving winning teams a trophy?
Do they become so cheap and greedy?
OC Kickoff is not a little tournament anymore and with amount of teams participated, was it so hard to spend a little on trophies for kids, or a t-shirt, or something besides a medal?


----------



## outside! (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't think I've ever seen trophies at a club soccer tournament, not even at the National Championships. My kids prefer t-shirts.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 29, 2016)

When you have 5 flights per age group, trophies get expensive.
The trophies at San Clemente Surf cup were pretty sweet. (We didn't get one and my daughter wants to play in it again next year to try and win).


----------



## gauchosean (Aug 29, 2016)

Not every tournament gives out a team trophy. I have no idea what OC Kickoff charged this year but it use to be a low price tournament option and was not particularly well run. Some tournaments put in the time, effort and money to make the experience better others don't. 

Almost all tournaments post what the awards will be and who they will be given to on the website. If a trophy is important to you then you should check that before agreeing to play in their tournament.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Aug 29, 2016)

Our kids rather get shirts/hats/jackets over pins/trophies/medals. It irritates them when they get the same pin each year for same tournament.


----------



## mommato2girls (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes, say no to trophies! Lol. I hate them, they collect dust and take up room. Medals I can deal with bc they are just hung up on a specal hook. But I'd much rather they get the tshirts and pins to add to their collection.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 29, 2016)

mommato2girls said:


> Yes, say no to trophies! Lol. I hate them, they collect dust and take up room. Medals I can deal with bc they are just hung up on a specal hook. But I'd much rather they get the tshirts and pins to add to their collection.


In this case there was nothing besides medals, no t-shirts, no hats, no thank you for coming....


----------



## mommato2girls (Aug 29, 2016)

Eagle33 said:


> In this case there was nothing besides medals, no t-shirts, no hats, no thank you for coming....


Ah boo! They should get something to take home!


----------



## Sped (Aug 29, 2016)

Team trophies always puzzle me - what do you do with them?  Each kids gets it for a week and then what?


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2016)

Sped said:


> Team trophies always puzzle me - what do you do with them?  Each kids gets it for a week and then what?


At the team post-season party, the coach draws lots to see who "wins" the trophies they have won that year.  We ended up with a huge trophy - a half-life-size pair of hands holding a soccer ball from a tournament where both my sons played on the same team.  Now that we are downsizing, I asked them who wants it.  They pointed to each other.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 29, 2016)

Sped said:


> Team trophies always puzzle me - what do you do with them?  Each kids gets it for a week and then what?


Couple clubs I know have club house (not many) and it's great to display them there for incoming players to see. It's kind of a Trophy room at Old Trafford....


----------



## Futbolpop (Aug 31, 2016)

No team trophy?  Wow, what a ghetto tournament.  Quality tournaments at least give a team trophy, medals for the champions and finalists, and either tournament pins or some kind of item for each player.  As mentioned by others, some give out T-shirts, Jackets, or something like that.  My kid, like many when they were little used to collect the pins and place them on their backpacks.  It was kind of neat when going to other tournaments and ODP because you could see where players have played simply by looking at their backpacks.  My kids' club gives out club pins at awards night each year and the pin includes the year.  Later, when he switched over to using a gym bag instead of a backpack, I took all the pins and placed them onto a felt lined board and placed them on the wall where his medals and trophies are displayed (his own "I love me wall").


----------



## Round (Sep 1, 2016)

I haven't run across one with no trophy, but once a tournament gets away with that the others will follow.  I haven't been around that long but have seen similar things like the disappearance of tournament guides and the dates removed for pins and medals so they can be reused. I guess every dollar they save is a dollar for the DOC or the others that are doing this for the love of soccer and our kids.


----------



## GKDad65 (Sep 6, 2016)

Buyer's beware!!!!


----------

